# Say Something Horrifying About The User Above You



## Somar (Aug 23, 2017)

You know the drill


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 23, 2017)

I can't believe you've been exposing Kero and Sakura to this toxic website, you sick bastard, destroyer of all that's innocent and cute.


----------



## Hen in a tie (Aug 23, 2017)

Usopp is a lying whimp.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 23, 2017)

Says the chicken who sold their own eggs to pay for rent. Fucking _cheeeeep-cheep-cheep_skate.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 23, 2017)

You sold Nico Robin into sexual slavery to a gang of Somali pirates! 

GOD DAMN YOU USOPP!


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 23, 2017)

Why are you stalking little girls and stealing their panties?
WHYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Somar (Aug 23, 2017)

Stop forcing your lions to make a Lion King porno!


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh yeah? Stop spying on Sakura and Li during their honeymoon, pervert!


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Aug 23, 2017)

For fucks sake stop using your nose as a cock and shoving it up chickens assholes god damnit!


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 23, 2017)

Your "invisible cheeseburger" shtick there killed my mother. I can't eat burgers ever again because of you.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 23, 2017)

Those chemicals Jack Napier fell into was supposed to have been properly disposed of _yesterday_.


----------



## Calooby (Aug 23, 2017)

They'd probably enjoy me fucking their ass towards the point of anal prolapse.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Aug 23, 2017)

Sod off you Krampus Tranny!


----------



## Neil (Aug 23, 2017)

Says the furry weaboo with a giantess fetish! Go back to Deviantart!


----------



## LofaSofa (Aug 23, 2017)

Probably enjoys taking it up the ass from anyone with a strap on handy.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Aug 23, 2017)

I bet there are so many spunk stains on you couch


----------



## Kabobs (Aug 23, 2017)

Burn in hell furfag


----------



## Kyria the Great (Aug 23, 2017)

Says the Sonicfag


----------



## Reynard (Aug 23, 2017)

Says the person with a macro avatar.


----------



## HY 140 (Aug 23, 2017)

I bet you fuck dogs, and think animals can give consent


----------



## Kyria the Great (Aug 23, 2017)

i bet you don't like people with bowlcuts.


----------



## Somar (Aug 23, 2017)

You probably have porn the size of the empire state building


----------



## HY 140 (Aug 23, 2017)

says the guy who is pry into waifu culture and Lolicon..


----------



## Reynard (Aug 23, 2017)

You probably jerk it to Three Stooges tapes.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Aug 23, 2017)

I bet you jack off to furry porn


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Aug 23, 2017)

And I bet you jerk off to furry hentai.


----------



## Somar (Aug 23, 2017)

You probably came out of Eric Cartman's asshole.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Aug 23, 2017)

I bet you are totally into lollicon porn


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 23, 2017)

You being a furry is already horrifying enough.


----------



## HY 140 (Aug 23, 2017)

is that a figure you cum on in your spare time as your icon


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 23, 2017)

It's unsettling you petrify anime dolls in amber. That's what future serial killers do.

Goddamn nerd, creeping on petrified anime dolls. You're just breathing heavily thinking about it.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Aug 23, 2017)

I bet you like Usape because you are a cowardly jew


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 23, 2017)

Your avatar is an affront to Anubis.


----------



## Reynard (Aug 23, 2017)

I bet you finger yourself imagining it's your icon's nose.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 23, 2017)

You fantasize about being Tito tapping that Georgette ass.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 23, 2017)

Your nose is actually your dick


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 23, 2017)

You're actually @Simba's butt buddy, aren't you?


----------



## Reynard (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm sure you stroke your girlcock as much as possible at Wal-Mary and claim you're being "oppressed."



Kari Kamiya said:


> You're actually @Simba's butt buddy, aren't you?


His baby dick ain't nothing for me, son!  Give me some substance, for God's sake!


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 23, 2017)

Has all the neighborhood dogs wanting to have sex with him


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Aug 24, 2017)

Has all the Lions lick his dick


----------



## Neil (Aug 24, 2017)

Plays dead games.


----------



## Reynard (Aug 24, 2017)

Enjoys skullfucking.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 24, 2017)

Masturbates to his own avatar every 30 minutes.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 24, 2017)

Commands an army of autistic child soldiers.


----------



## Rokko (Aug 24, 2017)

Celebrates every 11th of september.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 24, 2017)

Celebrates the Holocaust


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Aug 24, 2017)

Used to message Amberlynn Reid on Facebook in 2011


----------



## Somar (Aug 24, 2017)

I bet you're in the hospital because you passed out after seeing your parents have sex on the couch.


----------



## Reynard (Aug 24, 2017)

Writes love letters to his waifus in his own ejaculate.


----------



## Bob Page (Aug 24, 2017)

is a cannibal.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 24, 2017)

Is a lying Kike


----------



## Reynard (Aug 24, 2017)

Is actually @Simba


----------



## Bob Page (Aug 24, 2017)

likes to fuck dogs


----------



## Zarkov (Aug 24, 2017)

has no lower body and no left arm


----------



## Hui (Aug 24, 2017)

Plays a outdated hat simulator and worships a fatty


----------



## Bob Page (Aug 24, 2017)

is SkyNet made real and plotting to genocide the human race.


----------



## HY 140 (Aug 24, 2017)

can you help me, I plan to mass murder antifa members


----------



## Sammy (Aug 24, 2017)

plans to commit mass murder


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 24, 2017)

Keeps heads of mice in a jar to send to his loved ones.


----------



## Sammy (Aug 24, 2017)

Thinks anime is cool


----------



## Somar (Aug 24, 2017)

Thinks Osama Bin Laden is cool


----------



## Reynard (Aug 24, 2017)

Unironically watched Boku no Piku.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 24, 2017)

Unironically watched _Kennel Tokorozawa_.


----------



## Somar (Aug 24, 2017)

Only 2000 more episodes until they find the One Piece


----------



## HY 140 (Aug 24, 2017)

your anime as dubbed by canadians how does that feel


----------



## Sammy (Aug 24, 2017)

had a different avatar like 10 minutes ago what the hell man


----------



## Bob Page (Aug 24, 2017)

fought alongside ISIS for the 72 he was promised.


----------



## Sammy (Aug 24, 2017)

fought for the wrong side


----------



## GethN7 (Aug 24, 2017)

Sammy said:


> fought for the wrong side



Will likely kill us all for his 72 McNuggets.


----------



## Bob Page (Aug 24, 2017)

GethN7 said:


> Will likely kill us all for his 72 McNuggets.


wants to exterminate all humans.


----------



## Sammy (Aug 24, 2017)

Bob Page said:


> wants to exterminate all humans.


wants to exterminate a very specific set of humans


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 24, 2017)

Released a mutated small pox virus into the wild.


----------



## Bob Page (Aug 24, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Released a mutated small pox virus into the wild.


sucks dick for coke.


----------



## Somar (Aug 24, 2017)

You're wishing that you were in that room instead


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 24, 2017)

When Kero said "Expect the unexpected", he didn't mean for you to stuff him head-first into the garbage disposal.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 24, 2017)

Degenerate transfurbian


----------



## HY 140 (Aug 24, 2017)

a lovecraftian horror IRL


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Aug 24, 2017)

Shoved a rocket into my ass because I accidentally cut in front of her in the line at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 25, 2017)

Secretly Ryuji Yamazaki's "playmate"


----------



## Positron (Aug 25, 2017)

Put his cats on a strict vegan diet.


----------



## The Janitor (Aug 25, 2017)

abducts kids and gives them un-clits for science!


----------



## Bob Page (Aug 25, 2017)

is plotting the next mass shooting with Sam Hyde.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 25, 2017)

Keeps a disfigured clone of Hitler in his basement and has him puttin' on the ritz for personal amusement every Wednesday.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 25, 2017)

Has a raging boner when around Tony Tony Chopper


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 25, 2017)

Is the one who killed Mufasa and put the blame on Scar but forgot to return to claim his harem of lionesses.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 25, 2017)

I don't need to say anything when your custom title is already
"*paper cuts across the skin of your nipples"

Because that's horrifying.


----------



## Sadcake (Aug 25, 2017)

Masturbates to videos of abortions. Sick, bro.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 26, 2017)

The cake is made of shit and jizz, and you just ate it!


----------



## HY 140 (Aug 26, 2017)

Metriod Prime Federation Force looks fun tbh


----------



## Somar (Aug 26, 2017)

Mother 3 will never come to the west.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 26, 2017)

I bet some creep in Japan made a hentai piece of your avatar's character.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 26, 2017)

You own a collection of Simba and Nala plushes that you organize by how much you fuck them.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 26, 2017)

And here we see a rare Ridley/Kraid shipper in the wild.



What an abomination.


----------



## Somar (Aug 26, 2017)

You're fucking your older brother aren't you?


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 26, 2017)

_You're_ fucking Sakura's older brother after cucking him from his Snow Rabbit dream boy. Like damn, was Yue just not good enough for you anymore?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 1, 2017)

Has skinned Usopp and Kari from Digimon and been wearing their skins this whole time


----------



## Bob Page (Sep 1, 2017)

Married and fucked the lioness in his avatar.


----------



## GethN7 (Sep 1, 2017)

Is going to become a god over all things hooked into the internet and kill us all with a nanovirus called the Gray Death.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 1, 2017)

Has performed highly illegal experiments on their own pets under the 'guise of a puppy farm.


----------



## Bob Page (Sep 1, 2017)

Is a notorious prison rapist


----------



## Kyria the Great (Sep 1, 2017)

Is a closet Nazi rapist.


----------



## Bob Page (Sep 1, 2017)

Is a furry porn artist that looks at rule 34 pictures of renamon.


----------



## Somar (Sep 1, 2017)

Is actually the ghost of Bob Chandler


----------



## Bob Page (Sep 1, 2017)

I was walking around Ann Arbor and I saw @Somari1996 doing a satanic sacrifice with a few of his droogs in an alley.


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 1, 2017)

Plans to carry on a Fourth Reich and collaborate with North Korea to nuke the world of undesirables.


----------



## HY 140 (Sep 1, 2017)

plans to hold a rad fem rally


----------



## Somar (Sep 1, 2017)

Plans to use those rockets to blow up the White House


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 2, 2017)

Inflated Sakura for his sick balloon fetish.


----------



## Somar (Sep 3, 2017)

Sold the Going Merry to pay for Luffy's food bill.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 3, 2017)

Raped, killed and ate little girls like Tsutomu Miyazaki


----------



## Kyria the Great (Sep 3, 2017)

I secretly not a dark, ravishing prince.


----------



## Diagonally slanted shelf (Sep 3, 2017)

probably likes macro furry porn


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 3, 2017)

Bought all the sizes of Mewtwo dildo from Bad Dragon.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Sep 3, 2017)

often hosts imported smegma tastings.


----------



## HY 140 (Sep 3, 2017)

bethesda apoligist


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 3, 2017)

Worships Giygas and sacrifices children to please him.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 4, 2017)

Your nose looks like a dildo.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Sep 4, 2017)

Ships Jinx with everyone


----------



## HY 140 (Sep 4, 2017)

unironically enjoyed Fallout New Vegas


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 4, 2017)

Wrote a Giygas/Jeff the Killer erotic fanfiction.


----------



## Somar (Sep 4, 2017)

Face IRL is exactly the same as face in avatar


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 4, 2017)

Runs around in magical girl outfits with a mascot plushie and shrieks "HOEEEEEEEE!".


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Sep 5, 2017)

Don't get to close to her pillow. That's actually her husband. O_O


----------



## Somar (Sep 5, 2017)

Don't get too close to her puppet, it's made out of human meat.


----------



## c-no (Sep 5, 2017)

Is actually a bootleg game given form and is slowly infesting the site with its own autism.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 5, 2017)

Is the last you face before getting violently raped.


----------



## ASoulMan (Sep 5, 2017)

Is actually a lust penis

don't believe him/her


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 6, 2017)

Wants to fuck the disembodied head of the Pringles mascot.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 6, 2017)

the avatar is getting closer, and closer to me


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 14, 2017)

The ginger in your avatar stole my soul.


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Sep 14, 2017)

He's Jerkin it below frame.


----------



## HY 140 (Sep 14, 2017)

fucks goats


----------



## Derinuyu Underground City (Sep 14, 2017)

Prolly likes drills in his poop schoot (massive fag)


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 14, 2017)

The Underground City is full of shit, rats, sewer water and cockroaches and is unfit for human settlement.


----------



## Somar (Sep 14, 2017)

Sold his wife and kids just to get the collectors edition Simba plush.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Sep 16, 2017)

Wears that goddam hat in public.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Sep 16, 2017)

Doesn't like hats apparently. You know who else didn't like hats?


----------



## Dymentia (Sep 16, 2017)

Is a lizard.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 16, 2017)

Actually has dementia.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 16, 2017)

NAR is the password they use for everything


----------



## Derinuyu Underground City (Sep 17, 2017)

Smokes cheap cigars


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Sep 17, 2017)

Is an underground population. With children being conceived through anal pegging.


----------



## Chill Fam (Sep 17, 2017)

Eats innocent children.


----------



## Tennis Monkey (Sep 17, 2017)

Sells crack to innocent children.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 17, 2017)

Shoved a tennis racquet up a monkey's ass once


----------



## HY 140 (Sep 17, 2017)

real islamic content


----------



## Chill Fam (Sep 17, 2017)

Makes r34 of children's cartoons.


----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Sep 17, 2017)

is black


----------



## Chill Fam (Sep 17, 2017)

Is a Jew


----------



## Tempest (Sep 17, 2017)

very, very unchill


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 17, 2017)

Is actually Madonna attempting to give us blow jobs.


----------



## LoneCasshew (Sep 17, 2017)

Is probably sexually attracted to ugly cartoon turtles


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 17, 2017)

Is the Ding Dong Ditcher.


----------



## Somar (Sep 17, 2017)

Secretly takes pictures of Chopper while he's asleep


----------



## HY 140 (Sep 17, 2017)

large collection of shota and loli porn


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 17, 2017)

Has a Porky fan-art folder they fap to on an external hard drive.


----------



## Chill Fam (Sep 17, 2017)

Is Justin Bieber's unwanted child.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 18, 2017)

Fapped heavily to the Hot Coffee mod


----------



## Tempest (Sep 18, 2017)

is really a psychic lion, the man in your avatar is under the lion's control


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 18, 2017)

Is actually a crack whore.


----------



## Derinuyu Underground City (Sep 19, 2017)

Deserves a spoon up the chocolate factory


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 19, 2017)

The city in question is Pyongyang


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Sep 19, 2017)

Has amassed an army of trained lions and is ready and waiting to strike once WW3 is in full swing so he may conquer all.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 19, 2017)

Is planning on killing Pierce Brosnan so he can wear his skin.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 19, 2017)

Peeked up Crystal's skirt while she was imprisoned in the crystal.


----------



## Somar (Oct 2, 2017)

Already premade 4 Five Nights at Mikey's sequels


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 2, 2017)

Is actually Tsutomu Miyazaki from beyond the grave


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 3, 2017)

Claims to be Muslim for brownie SJW points.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Oct 3, 2017)

Has an enormous turtle cock and love in his eyes...and he knows you're there.


----------



## Caesare (Oct 3, 2017)

Bird nutted in his coffee.


----------



## Somar (Oct 3, 2017)

Still uses radios


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Oct 3, 2017)

There are six more eyes under those bangs.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 3, 2017)

Keeps birds as "pets", as in "food source" as in "lives off of their blood".


----------



## HY 140 (Oct 3, 2017)

the Michael Bay TMNT movie was good


----------



## Somar (Oct 3, 2017)

Was the one that steered the Titanic into that iceberg


----------



## Robotulism Plus (Oct 3, 2017)

Is actually nothing more than an amalgamation of porn mags and pop culture references which gained sentience solely to go on a solitary quest to get Salute Your Shorts a remake.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 3, 2017)

Wants to bring on the Rise of Machines a la Terminator


----------



## Somar (Oct 3, 2017)

Ate his pet lion after realizing where meat comes from.


----------



## Bob Page (Oct 3, 2017)

Is actually @Mikemikev in disguise, the loli avatar is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 9, 2017)

This is actually not a fake picture. It's just a Satanist with down syndrome.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 9, 2017)

Is not actually trolling well


----------



## Tempest (Oct 9, 2017)

the lion is really controlling the man


----------



## Apocalypso (Oct 10, 2017)

She's a MAN, BABY!


----------



## Tempest (Oct 10, 2017)

not a real skull


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 10, 2017)

Beyond your imaginary vagina!


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 11, 2017)

Has a dirty, crapped suit that happened to be made by Hugo Boss.
What a shame! Get it clean man


----------



## Krieger (Oct 11, 2017)

Turned that lion into a hand puppet.


----------



## Somar (Oct 11, 2017)

Makes out with 2b body pillow every night.


----------



## Terror Rism (Oct 11, 2017)

Somari1996 said:


> Makes out with 2b body pillow every night.


doesn't make out with 2b body pillow every night


----------



## c-no (Oct 11, 2017)

That dog is not Chinese nor really a dog.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 11, 2017)

Has obtained an equal number of every STD known to man


----------



## Apocalypso (Oct 11, 2017)

Bestiality is now officially legal. You may kiss the bride.


----------



## Tempest (Oct 11, 2017)

is a melting ice cream cake, not a mask


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Oct 11, 2017)

Enjoys long walks on the beach.


----------



## Tempest (Oct 11, 2017)

doesn't enjoy long walks on the beach


----------



## Somar (Nov 30, 2017)

Had a sex change to become transgender.


----------



## Paralethal (Nov 30, 2017)

AYOO DIVISION IS WICKED AND SOMARI1996 AINT WIDDIT.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Nov 30, 2017)

Wants the Hays Code enforced again.


----------



## Bob Page (Nov 30, 2017)

Is the zodiac killer.


----------



## Ravelord (Dec 1, 2017)

Gases trannies, and makes them pay the bill


----------



## Ntwadumela (Dec 1, 2017)

Murders innocent bulls


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 1, 2017)

Probably killed and mounted that lion for their home.


----------



## Tempest (Dec 1, 2017)

is not stephen fry irl


----------



## Paralethal (Dec 1, 2017)

Drinks skim m.ilk.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 1, 2017)

Cums into other people's shoes


----------



## Ntwadumela (Dec 1, 2017)

Has experimented with giant dinosaur-fox hybrids


----------



## Somar (Dec 1, 2017)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Probably killed and mounted that lion for their home.


Ha I can do better than that 
@Ntwadumela That Lion will probably kill you and mount your head on his wall.


----------



## Tempest (Dec 1, 2017)

you will never be an anime


----------



## Sushinope (Dec 1, 2017)

Is Mia Hamm and had Chris' bent tranny duck inside of her.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 1, 2017)

Is Danny DeVito on his period.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Dec 1, 2017)

Wants to have sex with every Kiwi Farms member if the Fuck, Kill or Marry thread is anything to go by.


----------



## c-no (Dec 1, 2017)

Actually kept lions in his basement, where in which he shows them his "magical realm".


----------



## Tempest (Dec 1, 2017)

real name is see no


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 1, 2017)

Has every STD known to man, and some not known to man.


----------



## HY 140 (Dec 2, 2017)

draws porn of Renamon in their spare time


----------



## Ntwadumela (Dec 2, 2017)

Has a secret crush on @Crusader Cat


----------



## Mr. Fister (Dec 2, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> Has a secret crush on @Crusader Cat


lets his lion cuck him, then lets the lion get sloppy seconds with his sister


----------



## Somar (Jan 7, 2018)

Is a chicken who was born from a cow.


----------



## TheClorax (Jan 7, 2018)

You will complete Chris’ Love Quest.


----------



## Ravio (Jan 7, 2018)

Was voted the prettiest person of their race.


----------



## Somar (Jan 7, 2018)

Sells stolen items.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jan 7, 2018)

Has a rather large freezer in their house for a single person...


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 7, 2018)

Is a Mormon.


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Jan 7, 2018)

Is trying to fill the agonising hours spent waiting for death by sublimating his violent and sexual urges onto internet forum posts.


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 7, 2018)

Will never be hired by the New York times.


----------



## Joey Caruso (Jan 7, 2018)

Spends an inordinately large amount of time posting in "________ the user above you" threads


----------



## HY 140 (Jan 7, 2018)

that one kid in middle school who was a wigger


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 7, 2018)

Got gangraped by niggers behind an Arbys

Is ashamed to admit they enjoyed every second of it, and is proud of their newly pozzed neghole


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Jan 7, 2018)

Is completely bereft of body hair, including no eyebrows or eyelashes.


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 7, 2018)

Will eventually be found by Kadyrov.



Joey Caruso said:


> Spends an inordinately large amount of time posting in "________ the user above you" threads


TOO MUCH? DO YOU REALIZE USER ABOVE YOU THREADS ARE A CHALLENGE OF DEDUCTION AND EMPATHY. NO I WILL NOT BACK DOWN FROM CHALLENGE.


----------



## TheClorax (Jan 7, 2018)

Voted for Hillary.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 8, 2018)

Isn't wearing a bra, but really should be.


----------



## Somar (Jan 8, 2018)

Said the N word on Wheel of Fortune


----------



## HY 140 (Jan 8, 2018)

sexually attracted to all the girls in PMMM


----------



## OhGoy (Jan 8, 2018)

scarred for the rest of his life after the grueling battle against giygas


----------



## Clown Baby (Jan 8, 2018)

lying jew


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jan 8, 2018)

Only huffs Krylon spray paint.


----------



## MissDMeaner (Jan 8, 2018)

smallest dick ive ever seen


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 8, 2018)

foundation does not match neck


----------



## Clown Baby (Jan 8, 2018)

uses a cucumber as a buttplug and then juliennes it into a nice kani salad


----------



## MissDMeaner (Jan 8, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> foundation does not match neck



Im not wearing any


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 8, 2018)

was wearing any.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jan 8, 2018)

You sperg about nerf guns.


----------



## Ravio (Jan 8, 2018)

Thinks way too highly about pickleless girls.


----------



## Wraith (Jan 11, 2018)

Had a Las Vegas fever dream that he had sex with a creepy woman dressed as a xenomorph. Turns out he just got drugged by Julia Roberts because she was needy for a quickie. He woke up the next morning finding out that Julia does have a second mouth when she opens her yap. What truly frightened him is that she had a third mouth someplace else. It didn't stop him from having a quickie before he left though.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 6, 2018)

Is like, the most basic villain archetype ever.
Spooky dude in black robes with red eyes? *YAAAAAWN.*


----------



## Somar (Mar 6, 2018)

Is controlling a toy airplane to hit a lego twin towers set.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 6, 2018)

Somari1996 said:


> Is controlling a toy airplane to hit a lego twin towers set.


Has like 6 sock accounts, true story.


----------



## TheClorax (Mar 6, 2018)

Is actually a rat, rather than a mouse.


----------



## Bob Page (Mar 6, 2018)

Leads a cult of cannibals.


----------



## TheClorax (Mar 6, 2018)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## HY 140 (Mar 6, 2018)

the only fan of the 2015 Fantastic 4 movie


----------



## WC 027 (Mar 6, 2018)

Fantasizes about Ness zapping their cunt with PK thunder while their cat licks their clit


----------



## Krieger (Mar 6, 2018)

Subscribed to the Incel subreddit.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Mar 6, 2018)

He secretly sniffs bicycle saddles.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 6, 2018)

Ate all the bbq leftovers AND drank the last of the Macallan


----------



## c-no (Mar 6, 2018)

Doesn't have a permit for concealed carry.


----------



## WC 027 (Mar 6, 2018)

Tried to pierce their ballsack with a stapler and a PS2 copy of Fifa 2010


----------



## Somar (Mar 6, 2018)

Tried to take over Hilary Clinton's body.


----------



## c-no (Mar 6, 2018)

Not really an anime trap. Actually a fat basement dweller in real life.


----------



## WC 027 (Mar 6, 2018)

Are a soyboy with a soy intolerance


----------



## HY 140 (Mar 6, 2018)

likes Marvel vs Capcom infinite over Dragon ball fighter


----------



## WC 027 (Mar 7, 2018)

Gets a ladyboner from the Earthbound's game's scratch and sniff cards


----------



## Wraith (Mar 8, 2018)

Currently has the most engaging stiff enormous penis you could ever see. Problem is he has to hide it in his purse when his ex-wife is around. Bitch would want that too in the divorce settlement, and you damn well know she'll want more than half.


----------



## HY 140 (Mar 8, 2018)

takes the souls of Lolcows in their sleep


----------



## Gorgar (Mar 9, 2018)

The person who made Sad Satan


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Mar 10, 2018)

Has no clue he is actually fifth clone out of dozen.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Mar 10, 2018)

Has never played Shadow Hearts like every plebian scum.


----------



## HY 140 (Mar 10, 2018)

is Chris Chan crica 2009


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Mar 10, 2018)

Is a self-aware neural network


----------



## A Useless Fish (Mar 10, 2018)

Has yet to discover that I am his real father.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Mar 10, 2018)

Is actually his avatar


----------



## polonium (Mar 10, 2018)

Once punched a pregnant woman in the butthole so hard her baby came out concussed.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Mar 10, 2018)

Has _actual _nuts for nuts.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Mar 10, 2018)

bought the cup used in two girls one cup, never washed it.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Mar 10, 2018)

Did the very thing he just accused me of doing.


----------



## Dovahshit (Apr 10, 2018)

makes love to the tapeworm he fished out of his dogs twitchy anus. and keeps it alive by putting it in his own anus over and over agai.


----------



## Sadcake (Apr 10, 2018)

Masturbated furiously while writing above post.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 11, 2018)

Made the sad cake as an expressionist art piece.


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 11, 2018)

Is the mouse that will slay when the cat's away.


----------



## :thinking: (Apr 11, 2018)

Invested all her money in tasteful Loli paintings.


----------



## Diabeetus (Apr 11, 2018)

Thinks the inevitable thoughtful ratings on all of his posts aren't funny


----------



## Monolith (Apr 11, 2018)

Looks exactly like his avatar, except with a fedora replacing the ten-gallon hat and a neckbeard replacing the mustache.


----------



## xopkeyq(aye) (Apr 12, 2018)

u gay.


----------



## LofaSofa (Apr 12, 2018)

Never cleans their cooking grates.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Apr 12, 2018)

His sofa is stained with jizz and contains used condoms.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 13, 2018)

Killed Mufasa


----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 13, 2018)

Uses decapitated newborn penises for dildos


----------

